# Membership Count



## WayneCustom7 (Jan 12, 2006)

Sorry if this is posted in the wrong spot, but this is driveing me nuts...I'm sure I read a thread (in fact I even posted) about the new format and I believe I read the cost of running the site, the number of hits it's getting and how many current ss.org members there are, but I can't find this thread...anyone know how many members? Thanks!


----------



## Chris (Jan 12, 2006)

Bottom of the forum page. 

Threads: 4,575, Posts: 70,825, Members: 1,076


----------



## WayneCustom7 (Jan 12, 2006)

Thanks, now what about that thread, did you perhaps delete it or something?


----------



## Chris (Jan 12, 2006)

I'm not sure which thread you're talking about to be honest. Nothing's been deleted. Perhaps you're looking for one of the old stats threads?

If you search this forum for "stats" you'll get some older ones:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?t=2251&highlight=stats
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?t=1484&highlight=stats

Or you can search on posts made by yourself in this forum.

I don't have a completely accurate hit count right now because I've changed servers three times in the last three months, and didn't bother migrating all of the old logs over. It takes a month to get a full cycle of numbers, and going forward I'll get back to posting the monthly stats once we're set on this server for awhile and the webstats program has a chance to gather data.

I don't want to throw out rough numbers, but if you're really interested I can check the logs in a few days and tell you the numbers for the previous week.


----------



## WayneCustom7 (Jan 12, 2006)

It was the thread that you posted discussing the new server and how much it costed to run the site (I think 100 per month). Then someone suggested he can host something somewhere for less, to which you replied, that those servers have a max capacity affliated with them. You also stated the member count, and all the different options you get when you *cough* donate...I tried searching my posts, and either I missed it or I never posted 

It's ok though I got the membership count...thanks!


----------



## Chris (Jan 12, 2006)

Aah, that was in the old server move thread. I meant to unstick it, I guess I must have deleted it unintentionally.


----------

